# Einreise Neuseeland



## luigi (7. Oktober 2009)

Liebe Boardies,
war jemand von euch kürzlich in NZ? Ich plane einen Trip im Jänner und wüsste gerne, ob es besondere Einreisebestimmungen gibt.
Vor ein paar Jahren hat man mir nämlich fast das gesamte Bindezeug abgenommen, hab´s nie wieder gekriegt (Um den super Rebhuhnbalg tut´s mir immer noch leid). 
Insbesondere möchte ich gerne wissen, ob ich meine selbstgebundenen Fliegen und natürlich auch Bindematerial mitbringen darf. Und wie steht´s ums Watzug?
Vielen Dank für eure Erfahrungsberichte und Tipps!!!
Herzliche Grüße, Luigi


----------



## HarryO. (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einreise Neuseeland*

hi,

das angelgerät und die kleidung muss sauber sein, d.h. es dürfen keine getrockneten algen oder erde an der angel oder stiefel drann sein. oder angelschnur die schonmal im wasser war könnte schwierigkeiten machen. federn gehen auch nicht:g.

schau hier mal nach:

http://www.customs.govt.nz/default.htm

fahre auch im januar nach NZ.

gruß
O.


----------



## luigi (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einreise Neuseeland*

hallo harry,
danke für die prompte auskunft!
weißt du auch was übers importieren (selbstgebundener) fliegen, da sind natürlich auch federn dran.
grüße, luigi


----------



## HarryO. (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einreise Neuseeland*

luigi, ich würde nix derartiges mitnehmen.
es geht ja in erster linie um den schutz eines empfindlichen 
ökosystems. in nz gibt es bestimmt genug matreal zum fliegenbinden.

schönen gruß

O.


----------



## BigEarn (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einreise Neuseeland*

Bin das letzte Mal im Juli eingereist und habe wie immer keinerlei Probleme mit mitgebrachten Fliegen und Bindematerialien gehabt. Bis jetzt wurde ich immer nur kurz gefragt, was ich dabei habe und dann durchgewunken. Allerdings kann man nie 100% sicher sein, dass man nicht an einen 'Beamten' gerät, der dann doch etwas beanstandet. Bei gebundenen Fliegen halte ich es allerdings für fast ausgeschlossen, vor allem, wenn man erklärt, dass sie ungefischt sind. 
Beim Bindematerial würde ich überlegen, wie viel Du wirklich brauchst und ob es nötig ist, komplette Bälge mitzunehmen, da diese denke ich eher abgelehnt werden, als ein Päckchen mit einzelnen Hacklefedern ohne Haut etc. dran, am besten noch original verpackt. Falls Du später feststellst, dass Dir das ein oder andere dann hier fehlt, wirst Du Material bekannter Hersteller auch in jedem vernünftigen Shop hier nachkaufen können. 
Zur Watbekleidung: Auch die wurde bei mir, trotz Angabe, noch nie kontrolliert aber es kommt regelmäßig vor. Die Einfuhr ist allerdings kein Problem, wenn Du die Sachen vorher reinigst und keine Algen, Dreck o.ä. mehr dran sind. Im schlimmsten Fall werden die Sachen am Flughafen nochmal desinfiziert. Allerdings solltest Du bedenken, dass Watschuhe mit Filzsohle landesweit nicht mehr genutzt werden dürfen, um das Einbringen von Didymo und anderen Organismen in die Gewässer zu verhindern. 

Auf folgenden Websites findest Du noch weitere Informationen bzgl. Einfuhr von Gegenständen und Regeln bezüglich Didymo

http://www.biosecurity.govt.nz/enter/personal/belongings

http://www.biosecurity.govt.nz/pests/didymo

Wie lange soll die Reise denn dauern und welche Gegenden habt ihr zum Fischen eingeplant?


----------



## luigi (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einreise Neuseeland*

hallo big earn,
danke für deine hinweise aus der praxis!
wir werden um den 20. jänner nach nz fliegen und drei wochen bleiben. ausschließlich auf der südinsel, routenplan je nach wetter.
viele grüße, luigi


----------

